# Dera Sacha Sauda



## derasachasauda (Apr 2, 2007)

Waheguru Ji Ki Khalsa Waheguru Ji Kee Fateh

I Am Here To Seek Your Help To Relieve Crores Of People Slaved By Mind Control Techniques By Dera Sacha Sauda, Sirsa. I Used To Be One Of Them. But Eventually Due To My Location And Other Factors I Am Able To Relieve Myself. Crores Of Dera Followers Act As Dera Want Them To. They Are All Innocent And Are Attached With A Hope. Please Be Kind And Help Me Educate These Crores Of People About Dera Sacha Sauda's Activities And Help Them Relieve And Cure Themselves From This Cult. Right Now They Are Not Even Ready To Accept The Fact That Dera Is Infact Had Become A Cult. I Tried To Send Emails To Editors About Dera Activities And Tried To Post "truth" On The Internet But Of No Avail. Dera Is Very Strong Even Sikh Leaders Like Badal Beg Them For Votes. Please Listen To Your Conscience And Be Like Guru Teg Bahadur Ji. Who Sacrificed Himself For Sikhism And Bahamans. Today, People Like Born In Sikh Religion But Are Stuck In The Net Of Deras. Please Please Help Me Spread This Message To Everyone And Educate Dera Followers To Learn The Truth About Dera. These People Need Help. Thanks For Your Time.



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

